# Passage à ios 6 de mon iPad



## SegagaDreamin (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis actuellement en iOS 5 sur mon iPad 2: et la batterie tient vraiment longtemps (un bonheur). J'ai peur qu'avec le passage à iOS 6, mon cycle de charge en pâtisse. 
Qu'en pensez vous?  
Merci !!


----------



## Iaddict4 (29 Janvier 2013)

Personnelement j'ai iOS 6 sur l'iPad 3 et je n'ai pas constaté de problème de batterie, avec une utilisation normale il tient dans les 5/6 jours en intensif on peut tirer sur 2 jours, après ça dépend de ton utilité.

Mais les problèmes de batterie sur iPad ont été réglé non?


----------



## SegagaDreamin (29 Janvier 2013)

merci de ta réponse! je pense avoir à peu près la même autonomie sous iOS 5. 
Par contre je ne sais pas concernant les problèmes d'iPad ^^


----------



## Iaddict4 (29 Janvier 2013)

D'ailleurs au pire des cas iOS 6.1 est dispo est devrait théoriquement résoudre tout les problèmes de batterie de tout les appareil iOS!


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

pas de différence constatée entre ios5 et 6


----------

